
A Counterexample to Modus Ponens - Gormisdomai
https://twitter.com/natecharlow/status/1264582931739271169
======
laszlokorte
P(marble) = blue(marble) or red(marble) is true for all 100 marbles. So this
proposition being true tells us nothing about the specific marble. As 60 of
the 100 marbles are large, it is indeed true the any marble m we pick and of
which we only know that P(m) is probably large.

